
Show HN: Quoter – Save and manage your highlights - mhasbini
https://getquoter.app/
======
mhasbini
Hey HN,

Often, I come across interesting quotes or tips that are worth saving.

I’m lazy, so I needed a way to save them effortlessly – otherwise, I would
forget or procrastinate.

I also wanted a pop out every now and then to remind me of my highlights, so I
don’t have to manually check the quotes.

Then I hacked together a workflow that saves quotes using a shortcut and a
cronjob that shows a random quote periodically (every 6 hours).

I used this setup for almost two years and it worked perfectly (My saved
highlights:
[http://mhasbini.com/highlights.html](http://mhasbini.com/highlights.html)).

Recently I decided to make the quotes accessible from the menu bar with the
ability to easily change configurations and manage the quotes. I worked with a
friend who had similar needs and so Quoter was born.

It just works and doesn’t get in your way. It’s configurable and lightweight
(~3 MB compressed and have small footprint).

Hope you like it.

